# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Microsoft требует обновлять лицензию Windows при смене материнской платы

## Dark_Blaze

21 февраля 2006 года, 17:35
Текст: Андрей Письменный

Компания Microsoft внесла некоторые изменение в пользовательское соглашение, заключаемое между покупателем компьютера с установленной операционной системой Microsoft Windows и софтверным гигантом на момент покупки. "Компьютером" в терминах лицензии теперь считается именно материнская плата, о чём рассказывается в официальном документе, отвечающем на часто задаваемые пользователями вопросы о лицензии Windows.

При смене материнской платы компьютер считается новым, и требует новой лицензии на операционную систему. В Microsoft уже давно искали способа закреплять отдельную копию операционной системы за компьютером, и теперь было принято окончательное решение.

Считается, что покупая новые детали (такие, как процессор или новая видеокарта) компьютер остаётся прежним, но смена материнской платы - более серьёзный шаг, который зачастую влечет за собой и покупку остального оборудования. Тем же принципом должны теперь руководствоваться и работники сервисных центров при компьютерных магазинах. При смене материнской платы компьютера они должны будут предлагать клиенту обновить и Microsoft Windows.
Оригинал-http://www.compulenta.ru/news/253740/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Общался я с Microsoft по этому поводу. Только разозлился. Бред получается, гарантия заканчивается на комп, мать сгорела, и всё - выкидывай лицензию Неужели не могли додуматься о сбросе активации у себя в базе... Тем более если я беру ВОХ, а не ОЕМ.

----------


## Geser

Хех, совсем обнаглели  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

сволочи, одним словом. Скоро будут, как и RIAA, считать за одну лицензию "Видел", значит - купил, за следующий "посмотреть" - новая лицензия.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Да, чудные дела ... а если я, например, апгрейд делаю (а лично я их и делаю не реже чем раз в полгода - чтобы просто обменять текущее железо на новое, доплатив не очень большую разницу) - так это нужно и новую лицензию покупать ... ерунда какая-то. Если бы речь шла о переносе системы, например перед сменой материнки на старом железе XP деактивировалась, сообщив об этом в MS - а на новом активировалась - это еще можно понять, в базе MS тогда просто ведется цепочка переносов системы с одного железа на другое. Но и то, а если материнка сгорела - тут уже такой перенос не сделать, только вручную.

----------


## Exxx

> При смене материнской платы компьютер считается новым, и требует новой лицензии на операционную систему. В Microsoft уже давно искали способа закреплять отдельную копию операционной системы за компьютером, и теперь было принято окончательное решение.


Поясните не сведущему пользователю пираченых виндов, а вообще, каким образом происходит переустановка Windows на компе который был куплен с предустановленной ОС (ОЕМ). Условно говоря, купил комп с поставленными лицензионными виндами. Винды упали навсегда. Откуда я должен взять лицензию???



> Общался я с Microsoft по этому поводу. Только разозлился. Бред получается, гарантия заканчивается на комп, мать сгорела, и всё - выкидывай лицензию Неужели не могли додуматься о сбросе активации у себя в базе... Тем более если я беру ВОХ, а не ОЕМ.


Это относится только к ОЕМ версиям вроде.

----------


## orvman

Нифига себе. Эх, блин, как жаль коллег-админов.



> Откуда я должен взять лицензию???


 В смысле? Купить официально.

----------


## Ms-Rem

Вот поэтому лучше пользоваться пиратскими виндами и не знать этих проблем. Пиратская винда рулит хотя-бы потому, что не требует активации. Имхо этим решением m$ сама себе роет яму, так как оно заставит перейти на пиратку даже тех, кто иначе купил бы лицензию.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вот поэтому лучше пользоваться пиратскими виндами и не знать этих проблем. Пиратская винда рулит хотя-бы потому, что не требует активации. Имхо этим решением m$ сама себе роет яму, так как оно заставит перейти на пиратку даже тех, кто иначе купил бы лицензию.


Ага. А потом приходят "дяди в сером" и контора влетает на бабки превышающие стоимость закупки лицензионного ПО в n-ое количество раз.

----------


## c0med1an

Прикол! А если у меня мать сдохла до истечения гарантийного срока и на замену у поставщика таких-же точно матерей нет(сняли с производства, нет на рынке и т.п.), то придется поставщику мне покупать лицензию за свой счет  :Smiley:  А если у меня сразу партия компов сдохла через 2,5 года, при условии гарантии на комп 3 года, тогда же замену проблематично найти.

Только эта мысль может вынудить многих поставщиков, продавать компы с предустановленным линуксом, либо уменьшать срок гарантии на такие компы, либо увеличивать цену из-за риска.

----------


## orvman

*ALEX(XX)*, согласен с Вами - если контора государственная. А если частная - то это как квартира, если не ошибаюсь, то как в ст.27 Конституции РФ, втретим в дверях с бутылем водки в одной руке и обожранные, а в другой - молоток, попробуй, войди? Я так всегда делаю, правда не на работе, а дома, когда менты по хатам шастают, прикалываюсь.
А насчет того - юзать лицензионную Винду или нет, то скажу 99% юзают пиратские диски. И будут юзать дальше. 

P.S. Извиняюсь, если читают люди "в сером", я уже праздник отмечаю.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> *ALEX(XX)*, согласен с Вами - если контора государственная. А если частная - то это как квартира, если не ошибаюсь


Хм. Не знаю как в России, а у нас этим делом вроде бы ОБОП занимается и частные конторы шманают дай боже, аж гай шумит.

----------


## anton_dr

И у нас шмонают. Прошлой весной пришлось даже на лицензию переходить.

----------


## orvman

*anton_dr*, ну, блин, Вы даете. А зачем пускали? У них вообще какое право садиться за машину, а это уже незаконное использование имущества без согласия хозяина (юридич.), вы там прикалываетесь видать, раз пускаете всех подряд. На основании чего и с какой целью пускали? Документы вообще смотрели, на основании чего проводится проверка, полномочия и т.д... А сам офис вообще в аренде или в собственности? Это важный момент.

----------


## anton_dr

Офис в аренде, документы смотрели. Все в порядке было. Правда, хотели они компьютер новый нахаляву, но потом как-то это дело замялось. Видимо, все-таки что-то не в порядке у них было. Но от греха поставили лицензию.

----------


## Dark_Blaze

В Польше тоже шмоляют.Я пока с самим фактом не сталкивался,но нашь учитель нас предупреждал и даже объянял кск сдеалть так что даже если ты(то етсь как админ)постиал винду то на тебе ответсвенности никакой,эту бумажку подписывает босс и все.К тебе,хоть ты и ставил никаких претензий.

----------


## maXmo

> И у нас шмонают. Прошлой весной пришлось даже на лицензию переходить.


а что не на линух?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а что не на линух?


Хм. А что с ним делать? Не поймите неправильно, я не против линуха...  :Smiley:  Просто применение данной ОС ограничивается спецификой работы конкретного предприятия. Ведь не всегда работа ограничивается набором доков и лазаньем по инету.

----------


## SDA

Зато частному пользователю по барабану.Ни один мент в квартиру не войдет. И все пользуются пираткой. Надеюсь, что пираты найдут ключ и к Windows Vista. Но для организаций и государственных и частных, согласен, в переспективе большая проблема, хотя опять же все зависит от организации, от ее денежных активов.

----------


## anton_dr

> а что не на линух?


Много почему, одна из причин 1С. Мы не только пользуемся ей, но и продаем, и программисты тож кушать хотят  :Smiley: 
Хотя всерьез рассматривали варианты и с линуксом. Вроде даже есть готовое решение для 1С под линукс. Но это ж гемора сколько... 
В итоге решили купить лицензию, тем более для фирм, как наша (продаем и компы, и винды  :Smiley: ), майкрософт сделала такое предложение - экшн пак, входят в него по одной лицензии всех серверных продуктов, по 10 лицензий офиса и винды. Стоит 10 000 на год.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

А вообще это бред старого дядюшки Билла...... ИМХО!
Хорошего с этого не будет ни чего а вот гемору админам прибавится это точно!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Вчера активировал офис у себя. Наш пакет позволяет иметь 10 копий винды и офиса. 10 установок уже было. Но потом с одной машины снесли. И достаточно было сказать девушке по телефону это, как без проблем дали код активации. Так что, может не все так страшно.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Вчера активировал офис у себя. Наш пакет позволяет иметь 10 копий винды и офиса. 10 установок уже было. Но потом с одной машины снесли. И достаточно было сказать девушке по телефону это, как без проблем дали код активации. Так что, может не все так страшно.


Может конечно и так поживем увидем! Подождем полноценного билда Wista

----------

